# HK/Fabarms FP6



## Knightrider (Dec 31, 2007)

does anyone have one of these or know anything about them? I am like the guy in the other post that is looking for an HDSG. I use mossberg at work and really dont care for it that much, it could be because these are abused. also want to be able to take it out for target practice. also looking at the SDASS TACTICAL.

recommend pump or auto? I dont need a pistol grip. 

hell I am stationed in California and dont even know if we can purchese auto loading shotguns here. when I tranfered here I heard how strict this place is and have not even visited a gun show or shop since I figure it would be a waste of time. but now with the election I figure things may get only worse.


----------

